# Repair Air Pump



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I use my bicycle pump to pump up my sons' basketballs, using a needle attachment. One of the boys stepped on it and broke off the needle. The stub is stuck in there and I can't use the pump for anything. How do I get it out?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

An EasyOut? You might have to drill the hole larger so the tool can get a purchase.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you can't get out with Needle nose pliers, then you will have nothing to do, then buy a new bike pump.


----------

